# Is armour thyroid causing my EXTREME hunger?



## Bieberhole69 (Apr 8, 2012)

Started armour thyroid 1 1/2 grain (90 mg) about a week and a half ago and I am progressively getting more and more hungry to the point I could literally eat everything in my fridge? Could these two things be related?


----------



## overburdened (Apr 8, 2012)

could be a possibility, I get hungry enough to rip branches off trees and eat them any time I take cytomel(t3)


----------



## Bieberhole69 (Apr 8, 2012)

overburdened said:


> could be a possibility, I get hungry enough to rip branches off trees and eat them any time I take cytomel(t3)



That's seriously how I feel. I was planning on taking 25 mcg of t3 in the afternoon since I take the armor in the morning about an hour before I eat but if I get this hungry and can't stop eating it seems a little counterproductive.


----------



## overburdened (Apr 9, 2012)

Bieberhole69 said:


> That's seriously how I feel. I was planning on taking 25 mcg of t3 in the afternoon since I take the armor in the morning about an hour before I eat but if I get this hungry and can't stop eating it seems a little counterproductive.



IMO do one or the other...   do cardio, and clean the diet up... if you haven't already.....  thyroid(t4,t3, armour) increases calorie expenditure... so you're going to be more hungry... control the eating(it's more difficult than most think to get a substantial amount of calories from 'clean' foods....  )  hit that treadmdill(fasting cardio works wonders), then head back later(after you've eaten) to work out with weights...  the hunger will be there, not something you can get around.... but if you can make yourself stick to your diet, do cardio,work out... the bodyfat will start falling off.. Thyroid hormone is not childs play, use the smallest dose that works(with combination of all the other essentials), don't overdo it, it can wreak havoc on your body if it is used incorrectly....


----------



## Bieberhole69 (Apr 9, 2012)

overburdened said:


> IMO do one or the other...   do cardio, and clean the diet up... if you haven't already.....  thyroid(t4,t3, armour) increases calorie expenditure... so you're going to be more hungry... control the eating(it's more difficult than most think to get a substantial amount of calories from 'clean' foods....  )  hit that treadmdill(fasting cardio works wonders), then head back later(after you've eaten) to work out with weights...  the hunger will be there, not something you can get around.... but if you can make yourself stick to your diet, do cardio,work out... the bodyfat will start falling off.. Thyroid hormone is not childs play, use the smallest dose that works(with combination of all the other essentials), don't overdo it, it can wreak havoc on your body if it is used incorrectly....



Thanks bro, this is all exactly what I'm doing.  I'm very familiar with the risks associated with thyroid meds I just didn't expect the hunger to be this intense.  My first real cheat day was yesterday and I physically couldn't control myself.  It was mostly clean calories but not all.  Today I feel back to normal so maybe the 2 a days and super strict diet finally just told my body to piss off for a day.  Either way yesterday I went way overboard, but today everything seems back on track.  Thanks for the advice bud.  Here's a picture from today before my morning cardio...  I'm trying to get under 10% bf which I've never done.  With your experience, how far along do you think I have to go?  Thanks man.


----------



## Goldenera (Apr 9, 2012)

About 3-5% from the looks of it.


----------



## olender7 (Apr 9, 2012)

good luck man


----------



## overburdened (Apr 9, 2012)

Bieberhole69 said:


> Thanks bro, this is all exactly what I'm doing.  I'm very familiar with the risks associated with thyroid meds I just didn't expect the hunger to be this intense.  My first real cheat day was yesterday and I physically couldn't control myself.  It was mostly clean calories but not all.  Today I feel back to normal so maybe the 2 a days and super strict diet finally just told my body to piss off for a day.  Either way yesterday I went way overboard, but today everything seems back on track.  Thanks for the advice bud.  Here's a picture from today before my morning cardio...  I'm trying to get under 10% bf which I've never done.  With your experience, how far along do you think I have to go?  Thanks man.


You're not far off 10% bro... maybe 13-14% now... watch upping that thyroid too much.. just enough is good, too much  is horrible!  and remember, any time you are coming off thyroid(be it t4,t3, armour) TAPER!  you can cause thyroid storm, and/or all the hair on your head will fall out.....thyroid can be anabolic(in low-mod doses, with plenty of nutrients), but it can turn catabolic too!!!  stick to that fasting cardio, hit the weights, make sure you are getting the protein/ nutrients you need(thyroid causes higher turnover)  you'll see it soon enough.... don't try to do it overnight...looks like you got some decent mass, don't blow it out the window trying to get shredded overnight!  you got a little while til 'shirtless season'..lol


----------

